# What are your projects during lockdown



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thought we could share our projects  gardens, diy, crafts etc, so let’s see what we have all been up to!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

We have been working on one of our old battered sheds, it was just full of logs, but thanks to Mr Rolan rat, who moved in without paying any rent! we have been forced to sort it.

From this very old shambles with a roof that leaked, the window was rotten, generally an eye sore.









Mr Rolan rat moved out along with all the logs, here I am looking the part 









Got mr Ewelsh busy too of course:Smuggrin









A new home for some of the logs, or as @Charity says a huge bug hotel:Hilarious:Hilarious a new window, roof repaired, new pointing plus a few new bricks!









I am now working on the inside now! Pictures to follow! :Happy


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow that's amazing and I too thought of a mansion bug hotel! 

My project is this entire house and garden! We moved in days before lockdown so have got no flooring at all and the whole house needs painting! 
The garden I've weeded but thats about it and I planted an apple tree and some flowers in tubs to brighten it up as its drab and the fence is broken so we need a new fence too! 
I had to buy these temporary carpet tread stick on things because the stairs had nails in and made such a thump each time the child walked up and down them! 

I cannot wait to get carpets and the house done!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I started painting my lounge but didn't get very far. Edged the ceiling and painted, sanded and repainted the bit where I'd yanked off dado rail










Made a couple of pieces of jewellery.










Want to do a makeover on my garden bench.

And am trying to grow some plants. So far only the basil is playing.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

popcornsmum said:


> Wow that's amazing and I too thought of a mansion bug hotel!
> 
> My project is this entire house and garden! We moved in days before lockdown so have got no flooring at all and the whole house needs painting!
> The garden I've weeded but thats about it and I planted an apple tree and some flowers in tubs to brighten it up as its drab and the fence is broken so we need a new fence too!
> ...


You were lucky moving when you did @popcornsmum what a great way to spend your time - planning your colour scheme good to have something to look for to. I love apple trees  your carpet treads look very tidy, good idea!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

MilleD said:


> I started painting my lounge but didn't get very far. Edged the ceiling and painted, sanded and repainted the bit where I'd yanked off dado rail
> 
> View attachment 438044
> 
> ...


Oh well done @MilleD ceilings are a beast of a job! Love the blue colour, what shade is that?

oh oh I love that bracelet, please say you have an @Etsy business now?

Good on you re indoor veg! The tomatoes are always slow and need a lot of light, looking forward to seeing them all eventually on your plate


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm crocheting a blanket. After admiring one a friend was selling she assured me that I could make one too.
Lots of errors, I know, and still a work in progress but this is it so far.





























Hope I can get it finished before the mini beasts start causing havoc


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I worked every day- often even more than without lockdown, so no projects.
But yours are totally lovely!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I am making face mask adapters for front-line workers, I've made well over 100 now. The first batch went straight to my daughter's sister-in-law whois a ward sister on a Covid19 ward - they are delighted with them.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

1. Having a sort out / tidy up - sorting through the various piles of stuff that seem to magically materialize,mainly in the lounge, going through the cupboards etc and sorting through my books (been planning on doing this for ages, want to go through everything so when (if) the time comes that I can move, I will (hopefully) only be taking what I want and use with me) 
2. Giving Bungo (my dog) a clip and tidy up, I did his body, but now I'm working on doing his legs, paws and face, managed one back hip and some of the leg today so he looks rather cock-eyed right now, just need to work on getting his other side done. 
3. Working on a craft kit, the craft is Pixelling or Mosaic Craft - you work on things called plates and basically you make up a picture using lots of tiny squares (called pixels), I have been working on a 16 plate kit and have almost completed plate 14, so hoping to get it finished soon. 
4. I've decided to learn how to play the piano 'properly' and just started that yesterday.
5. I'm growing some apple trees from seeds, I planted 5 seeds from an apple, 4 have come up and are doing really well.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm crocheting a blanket. After admiring one a friend was selling she assured me that I could make one too.
> Lots of errors, I know, and still a work in progress but this is it so far.
> View attachment 438050
> View attachment 438051
> ...


Oh wow Lynn that is hours and hours of work, I'm so jealous of your crochet skills, lovely colours. I am sure the mini beasts will be so snuggly in that :Hilarious:Hilarious where will you place that when it's completed?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> I am making face mask adapters for front-line workers, I've made well over 100 now. The first batch went straight to my daughter's sister-in-law whois a ward sister on a Covid19 ward - they are delighted with them.
> View attachment 438056


Oh you clever thing you @SusieRainbow what fantastic idea. You deserve a round of applause plus a pretend :Cigar or two

bravo


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> 1. Having a sort out / tidy up - sorting through the various piles of stuff that seem to magically materialize,mainly in the lounge, going through the cupboards etc and sorting through my books (been planning on doing this for ages, want to go through everything so when (if) the time comes that I can move, I will (hopefully) only be taking what I want and use with me)
> 2. Giving Bungo (my dog) a clip and tidy up, I did his body, but now I'm working on doing his legs, paws and face, managed one back hip and some of the leg today so he looks rather cock-eyed right now, just need to work on getting his other side done.
> 3. Working on a craft kit, the craft is Pixelling or Mosaic Craft - you work on things called plates and basically you make up a picture using lots of tiny squares (called pixels), I have been working on a 16 plate kit and have almost completed plate 14, so hoping to get it finished soon.
> 4. I've decided to learn how to play the piano 'properly' and just started that yesterday.
> 5. I'm growing some apple trees from seeds, I planted 5 seeds from an apple, 4 have come up and are doing really well.


@ForestWomble we HAVE to see Bungo :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I bet he is glad no one is out on the streets to see wonky new hair cut


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChaosCat said:


> I worked every day- often even more than without lockdown, so no projects.
> But yours are totally lovely!


Hope you are getting some chance to unwind.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

making some cartoon cats...








and bowls.









But my printer wont print black properly, and my prototype bowls are not working as I intended. So feeling a bit frustrated with my crafting right now!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Hope you are getting some chance to unwind.


I do, thanks! Late afternoons and evenings are mine.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Psygon said:


> making some cartoon cats...
> View attachment 438067
> 
> and bowls.
> ...


They are gorgeous!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> @ForestWomble we HAVE to see Bungo :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I bet he is glad no one is out on the streets to see wonky new hair cut


I will try to get a picture I promise, I'm having trouble with pictures right now, something is wrong with the camera and the thingy on the computer that takes pictures off the memory card is not working properly either.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> making some cartoon cats...
> View attachment 438067
> 
> and bowls.
> ...


Don't be frustrated, as always with you @Psygon they are gorgeous. They good to me! Stick at it x


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

ChaosCat said:


> I worked every day- often even more than without lockdown, so no projects.
> But yours are totally lovely!


Me too  I'm feeling quite run down (it would help if my lazy furloughed husband would lift a finger while he's at home), so can't wait for the bank holiday next week!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

My project is workingon not falling asleep in my dinner in front of the TV once I've finished for the day. I'm averaging 13 hour shifts, and have had very few days off since the beginning of Mrach… 3 true days off and 2 covering emergencies, including weekends, so I'm whacked! Thankfully hubby is a gem, and has, with some prodding I'll admit, taken over domestic duties. It might not be the way I'd do it, but I'm fed every day which is a massive help.

I dream about what I could do if locked down. Hubby owes me a Birthday present, so when the house has stopped guzzling our money, I would like a digital piano. I really miss playing, so dream about long evenings where I could lose myself in it. I would also get back to my sewing, and do some more cat training, as my two are lapsing a bit through not being worked with so much. I actually really miss sewing now that I stop to think about it...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Don't be frustrated, as always with you @Psygon they are gorgeous. They good to me! Stick at it x


I will... just wish my printer wasn't so temperamental  I'm starting to look at new printers because I can't do what I want.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> We have been working on one of our old battered sheds, it was just full of logs, but thanks to Mr Rolan rat, who moved in without paying any rent! we have been forced to sort it.
> 
> From this very old shambles with a roof that leaked, the window was rotten, generally an eye sore.
> View attachment 438031
> ...


What are you going to use it for once it's all finished??


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Get more sleep !!!
Knackered.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> where will you place that when it's completed?


Funnily enough my husband just asked the same question :Hilarious but more of a 'what are you going to do with that when you're done?' :Bag


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> I will... just wish my printer wasn't so temperamental  I'm starting to look at new printers because I can't do what I want.
> 
> View attachment 438089


Get a new printer I say, it's an investment!



Psygon said:


> What are you going to use it for once it's all finished??


Well Mr Ewelsh has a mans cave, he calls it a Gentleman's club  So, I want my own shed, so It's going to be my potting shed  sooooooo excited. I finished painting internally today, I have a ceiling to do, then shelves to put up then the fun begins, I intend to make it as girly as possible so he won't be tempted to enter :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Funnily enough my husband just asked the same question :Hilarious but more of a 'what are you going to do with that when you're done?' :Bag


Oh you MUST display that in the front room! You can't hide all that hard work!

A cover for your husbands armchair, then you can look fondly across the room :Smuggrin


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Funnily enough my husband just asked the same question :Hilarious but more of a 'what are you going to do with that when you're done?' :Bag


Are you sure your husband and my husband aren't the same person ?
And yes, I was wondering how much help you were getting from the purry ones, I've never had a cat who could resist a knitting or crochet project . I found one of them, after a long search, fast asleep in a bag of yarn under the stairs !


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Get a new printer I say, it's an investment!
> 
> Well Mr Ewelsh has a mans cave, he calls it a Gentleman's club  So, I want my own shed, so It's going to be my potting shed  sooooooo excited. I finished painting internally today, I have a ceiling to do, then shelves to put up then the fun begins, I intend to make it as girly as possible so he won't be tempted to enter :Smuggrin


The printer I have is quite new so frustrating. I guess I didn't research enough!

But since I posted, I printed, I ironed (too hot), and melted the ink...

So this is another prototype!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> We have been working on one of our old battered sheds, it was just full of logs, but thanks to Mr Rolan rat, who moved in without paying any rent! we have been forced to sort it.
> 
> From this very old shambles with a roof that leaked, the window was rotten, generally an eye sore.
> View attachment 438031
> ...


I'd love to do something like that - it reminds me of those scenes in Calamity Jane where she spruces the house up and makes it all lovely! I hope Rolan didn't object to the eviction too much 

You're such a creative bunch!! I've been working from home in the main, I have completed the odd jigsaw, bought (but not started) an adult colouring book and my favourite thing has been getting out on my bike and rediscovering a love of cycling. Wish we had been able to DIY!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, as you might know I've been sewing (not very well) and making cushion covers and bunting...I'm going to try to make some placemats I think. 

Garden-wise, today we have finally had five and a half Leylandii removed, one we had to take down after a storm, then half of one was removed after another storm and they were all leaning and looking very precarious (we didn't plant them) as their roots are so shallow too. Our new fencing (blame that storm again) will hopefully be done in the middle to end of May. Obviously the removal of the trees and stump grinding means Oscar now has a giant litter tray!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@ewelsh your "shed" is amazing... I literally love it!! And you've done an amazing job with the renovations...

@SusieRainbow you mask adapters are really pretty.. and functional..

@Psygon your designs are amazing... do you mind me asking what you have used to transfer onto fabric?

I've been furloughed for a month now so it really is shameful how I haven't done much at all!

I'm trying to do jobs that don't require any money being spent - because I'm worried about money right now... (and I had to finally buy a new vacuum cleaner a few weeks back).

I have repainted the bunny run... (although it needs some repairs which I can do once the shops open to buy wood) I've some some small sewing projects (following some facebook live tutorials/sew alongs).

I seem to keep putting off decorating the inside of my wardrobe...  (the weather was too nice... then it rained... so it was too damp for the paint to dry well... ok all excuses I just don't want to do it)

I've sown virtually every seed in by box... but now I'm in desperate need of compost to pot everything along! I'm quite sad that I don't have any geraniums/other bedding plants for the garden this year... I usually buy plugs plants to keep costs down - but I didn't buy them in the shops and now online places are out of stock.

I need a new shed and fence at the back of my garden (I don't think these are jobs I can do myself). My decking needs repairing which I think I will try and undertake... I just need to cost it out.

Right... must pick a task for today!! (after breakfast!!)

Hannah x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Oh well done @MilleD ceilings are a beast of a job! Love the blue colour, what shade is that?
> 
> oh oh I love that bracelet, please say you have an @Etsy business now?
> 
> Good on you re indoor veg! The tomatoes are always slow and need a lot of light, looking forward to seeing them all eventually on your plate


The blue is denim drift. Dulux I think. Had the paint for ages, probably about time I used it! Got a lovely paper for the one wall, but that will be tricky during closedown as I've never papered before so don't have any tools. I've seen a video though, how hard can it be? 

I don't have an Etsy business no. But I'm happy to send you one if you PM me your address. It's on a pale apricot thread closure so it's adjustable.

In other news - a tomato seedling has sprouted overnight!!! Nature is amazing isn't it?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh, I forgot the other thing I did. My Dualit toaster dial broke so I took it apart and fixed it. Sadly in the process of fixing the one side, I've done something to the other side when I put it back together so that dial isn't in the right position. Will have to take it apart again. It's functional but annoying.

And this evening I will be taking apart my washing machine as it's leaking. I'll update you when I have to purchase a new one 

Toasters are pretty complicated for something that heats up bread.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That’s the awesome thing about Dualities though, fixable


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's the awesome thing about Dualities though, fixable


The buttons were a trifle fiddly. Especially as a spring er, sprang across the kitchen as I took one off!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Talking of bunting... I heard the end of this on the news 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/4TrqYDyf4PMdLypxzyTwGDg/great-british-bunting


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's sweet, WW  

We were meant to be having a VE Day party/picnic on our estate green - but obviously can't now. So we are going to decorate our houses and lots of us are having a picnic on the drive (weather permitting!). The village are encouraging folk to decorate their houses in red, white and blue too. I've bought tins of VE Day shortbread for our neighbours and will put them on their doorsteps on the morning. I shall send the link out to our estate so that people can make bunting if they haven't got any. Thanks.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Ali71 every time I am in my potting shed I find myself singing Calamity Jane songs  "A woman touch " :Hilarious:Hilarious "Just blew in from a Windy City " trust you! 

What jigsaw do you have? You have to get it out, complete it and show us a picture, no pressure  And why are you not working on your buttocks :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious hope you're all well.

@MillieD I hope you have survived your electrical fixes? You are very brave, I wouldn't want to try my hand at anything electrical! You could spend this time getting an Etsy UK account, I swear you would have lots of customers!

@Psygon that design is so pretty! It looks great to me.

@Willow_Warren what did you get round to after all

VE Day is a must here too @Mrs Funkin my husbands ex military friends were meant to be staying with a bit of a party, looks like we will have to celebrate via Skype I have my bunting ready


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I could actually get used to working from home .... I love the fact I can do everything in my own time! I am actually doing more than normal as everyone else has been furloughed!

I have had time to do some puzzles though


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey @ewelsh 
Have no fear! Operation bubble butt is still under way (hence the cycling ) I have finally found some exercise I actually enjoy doing! Although I'm not sure how I will feel by the time November rolls round and things are a tad cooler. Invested in some padded shorts too so that enhances the effort lol. Also got a skipping rope coming today so I can do that on the patio outside. Thank heavens for high fence one side 

I will take a separate photo of the jigsaw I'm working on - I ordered a few with a cat theme of course. Had to order myself a puzzle board thing as there's no way I can leave it unattended with my little herbets about.

I love Calamity Jane, it's one of those scenes that has stuck with me since childhood....sadly the love of housework didn't. Haha.

We're all ok here thanks my lovely. Nice to see Mr E W getting in on the action lol!! Much love to you all x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jenny1966 said:


> I could actually get used to working from home .... I love the fact I can do everything in my own time! I am actually doing more than normal as everyone else has been furloughed!
> 
> I have had time to do some puzzles though
> 
> ...


Oh my word @Jenny1966 my eyes have gone funny looking at that middle one! However many hours/days did that take  
Hope you and the gang are ok x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> I worked every day- often even more than without lockdown, so no projects.
> But yours are totally lovely!


Me too, I am finding that as I am working at home I tend to think - oooh I will just finish that and 2 hours later I am still there. The worse thing is that Mr T is at his Mum's as it is not really safe for her to be on her own all these weeks so I can't even get him to do stuff as he has not been home since March! I had to mow the lawn, it is not much but the garden is strictly his area and I usually just provide coffee while he is out there.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Me too, I am finding that as I am working at home I tend to think - oooh I will just finish that and 2 hours later I am still there. The worse thing is that Mr T is at his Mum's as it is not really safe for her to be on her own all these weeks so I can't even get him to do stuff as he has not been home since March! I had to mow the lawn, it is not much but the garden is strictly his area and I usually just provide coffee while he is out there.


Must be tough to be separated  Thank heaven for video calls eh.
I actually don't mind working from home but I do get to about 3pm and think "where on earth did the day go...."


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> Must be tough to be separated  Thank heaven for video calls eh.
> I actually don't mind working from home but I do get to about 3pm and think "where on earth did the day go...."


It is really really hard as my daughter has stayed at uni as she is mid dissertation, so it is just me, the cats and the ferrets, but as I keep telling myself - It is okay not to be okay. So I have a litttle tear. feel sorry for myself and get up and carry on. I didnt realise what a tactile person I am until I have been forced to be without physical contact with anyone since 22nd March. This will end though we just have to keep plodding on.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jenny1966 said:


> I could actually get used to working from home .... I love the fact I can do everything in my own time! I am actually doing more than normal as everyone else has been furloughed!
> 
> I have had time to do some puzzles though
> 
> ...


Oh my, I'm in awe of your jigsaw skills. How many thousand pieces are they and how long do they usually take to complete?
Do you frame them or break up and redo at a later date/ pass on to others


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh bless you - I would be in bits too. It definitely is ok not to be ok. Hugging is in my nature and you're right, it does feel very strange. I'm delivering my parent's shopping and it's so hard not to be able to touch them and hug! I have to console myself that standing at the end of the path is the best we've got for now. It was my Dads birthday a fortnight ago, we had to have a family Whatsapp video instead, not the same  

I had a massive cry when I thought I might not see them properly for 12 weeks (they are in their 70s so shielding) but we have got by.
Big hugs X


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Heres my current jigsaw...progress is slow ...hopefully will do a bit more over the weekend!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> Oh bless you - I would be in bits too. It definitely is ok not to be ok. Hugging is in my nature and you're right, it does feel very strange. I'm delivering my parent's shopping and it's so hard not to be able to touch them and hug! I have to console myself that standing at the end of the path is the best we've got for now. It was my Dads birthday a fortnight ago, we had to have a family Whatsapp video instead, not the same
> 
> I had a massive cry when I thought I might not see them properly for 12 weeks (they are in their 70s so shielding) but we have got by.
> Big hugs X


Same here, I deliver my parents shopping once a fortnight (in their 70's and shielding) and like you say, not going in and having a cuppa is just alien. I know what you mean about birthdays too, it was my daughters 21st on Sunday, first time in 21 years I have not hugged her on her day. :Mooning We will come ot the other side stronger though, that is all we can hope for.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Sewing sewing sewing - scrub bags, scrub caps, patients gowns (the ones that leave your bare bum bare!). They are not up to the quality needed for hospitals of course, but Care Homes and non medical staff use them and wash them. I can't sew proper scrubs because I don't have an overlocker - its my only skill - sewing - apart from moggy-care.
If any sewers on here want to help google https://scrubhub.org.uk/ for your nearest group.
(Is that how you spell sewers? Sounds like the pipes for effluent rool)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Ali71 that kitten jigsaw looks delicious! I must go into my jigsaw cupboard and do one, the dining table is currently covered in sewing stuff though 

If anyone else makes bunting/does quilting/wants smaller pieces of fabric, the fat quarter packs I got from ALDI were excellent. I ordered some more online last night, free delivery over £20, 3 packs of 12 fat quarters for just under £22 which is such a great price.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ali71 said:


> Oh my word @Jenny1966 my eyes have gone funny looking at that middle one! However many hours/days did that take
> Hope you and the gang are ok x





SbanR said:


> Oh my, I'm in awe of your jigsaw skills. How many thousand pieces are they and how long do they usually take to complete?
> Do you frame them or break up and redo at a later date/ pass on to others


They are both only 500 pieces, I only have a tray that big and have to put it on top of the wardrobe away from prying paws when not in use  they both took a good few days, few hours at a time!

I have given one away to someone who requested one on FB via help in the community, the other I have broken up! I still have 2 more to do .... the joys of a wedding anniversary and birthday during lockdown!


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

ALDI you say?
I honestly thought they didn't deliver. How do I get a delivery from Aldi?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yep, you can check out as a guest too 

link is to the fat quarters search, not all are available online but many are.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/search?text=Fat quarters&category=ALL


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Ali71 that kitten jigsaw looks delicious! I must go into my jigsaw cupboard and do one, the dining table is currently covered in sewing stuff though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yep, you can check out as a guest too
> 
> link is to the fat quarters search, not all are available online but many are.
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/search?text=Fat quarters&category=ALL


don't tempt me!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> don't tempt me!!!


Too late!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> View attachment 438222
> 
> 
> Heres my current jigsaw...progress is slow ...hopefully will do a bit more over the weekend!


I was given that jigsaw for Christmas, I loved doing it, its beautiful and so colourful.

Here's mine finished:


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

I cut my own hair.
It went wrong 
One side is longer than the other.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

MissMiloKitty said:


> I cut my own hair.
> It went wrong
> One side is longer than the other.


As bad as mine?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

MissMiloKitty said:


> I cut my own hair.
> It went wrong
> One side is longer than the other.


 Oh no, mine despeartely needs a cut I can feel it on the back of my neck!



ChaosCat said:


> As bad as mine?
> 
> View attachment 438248


 I would love the have the hair to have acut like yours . Mine is too fine though so I settle for just having the back shaved, although it is annoying me now I have not had it cut since January and usually I have it done every 3 months!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Oh no, mine despeartely needs a cut I can feel it on the back of my neck!
> 
> I would love the have the hair to have acut like yours . Mine is too fine though so I settle for just having the back shaved, although it is annoying me now I have not had it cut since January and usually I have it done every 3 months!


I let my son shave the short parts with clippers and he did a very good job.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Update on my seedlings.

The chillies are still being ultra stubborn, but I have tomato plants.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Does baking a cake count as a project?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

lea247 said:


> Does baking a cake count as a project?
> 
> View attachment 438289


yep... looks good... could you please send me a slice


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Potted on my tomato seedlings... normally I'd have them in the house on a sunny windowsill or under lights (at least when it's chilly), but Andre destroyed some of my seedlings so they are having to cope with being in the greenhouse.









Luna has a nighty (she has commented that there's a few too many threads hanging). It's the first time I've gathered and it's not great (although I managed the back better).

















and this is the mug rug from the sew along.


















(Cold enough for a hot chocolate yesterday)

Finally the thread arrived so I was able to finish my niece's present.

Thanks for looking. X


----------



## Marg. (Feb 11, 2018)

My project is the back garden, I have pebbles with flower pots around but they were looking a bit tired, full of weeds so am trying to tidy them up, Lola is trying to help me too, she keeps running in the house with the weeds, not quite so helpful but she is trying.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> Potted on my tomato seedlings... normally I'd have them in the house on a sunny windowsill or under lights (at least when it's chilly), but Andre destroyed some of my seedlings so they are having to cope with being in the greenhouse.
> View attachment 438294
> 
> 
> ...


Love Luna. She's so cute in her nightie


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a new project! its called "how the heck do I get the yucky cat wee smell out of the soft wood mdf style kitchen floor?!" :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead 
The one and only time in 7 years Popcorn decides to wee at a weird angle and it somehow goes over the side of her XXL litter tray and into the bloody unlinoed kitchen floor. My kitchen smells horrible 
I feel I'm going to have to pull the wooden floor up and replace before I can get the lino laid  
Also whilst we are on the subject what do you all have on your kitchen floors? Lino/vinyl/tiles??? I'm wondering what's best! It's a massive kitchen/diner and also has my cross trainer in it! So need something hard wearing!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

It’s finally getting warmer. Must get on with making/ welding my security doors. They’re like railings that I can lock, very secure but have fly nets on so no pesky mossies. I’ve only made window bars so far, doors are a bit trickier as I need a frame and locks/ hinges. Also needs to be very square whereas the windows could be a bit skewwiff. It’s hard work but fun too.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

@popcornsmum I'd go for tiles, last forever and easy to clean. Especially now there's vacuum cleaners that mop at the same time. Wonderful machine.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

popcornsmum said:


> I have a new project! its called "how the heck do I get the yucky cat wee smell out of the soft wood mdf style kitchen floor?!" :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead
> The one and only time in 7 years Popcorn decides to wee at a weird angle and it somehow goes over the side of her XXL litter tray and into the bloody unlinoed kitchen floor. My kitchen smells horrible
> I feel I'm going to have to pull the wooden floor up and replace before I can get the lino laid
> Also whilst we are on the subject what do you all have on your kitchen floors? Lino/vinyl/tiles??? I'm wondering what's best! It's a massive kitchen/diner and also has my cross trainer in it! So need something hard wearing!


I have got a parquet floor, it got some bruises from dropped pan lids but that only adds to its charm, I tell myself. 

In my bathroom I have a vinyl floor I am quite happy with, hard wearing and waterproof. One looking like wood so that it matches the parquet in the other rooms. Here are some examples:
https://www.carpetright.co.uk/vinyl


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

popcornsmum said:


> what do you all have on your kitchen floors? Lino/vinyl/tiles??? I'm wondering what's best! It's a massive kitchen/diner and also has my cross trainer in it! So need something hard wearing!


Slate tiles which are so robust they take a battering with my lot, they always need hoovering, washing from muddy paw prints. Easy to clean BUT every two years it's best to reseal them on high traffic areas which is a ****** of a job with very strong fumes!
Also have Oak flooring which again is very robust, I have had a few fur balls land on it, unless you clean up and re wax pretty quick you will have a water stain.
I have had vinyl in the past, it is good but can have indentations from heavy furniture or can rip.

Look at this https://www.bestatflooring.co.uk/lu...MI8p2qm9OU6QIVYoBQBh1b3wvhEAAYASAAEgIJLvD_BwE
Amtico we had in our rentals, wow now this stuff is good. Can be pricey but so worth it. It must be laid professionally which is done so quick you will be shocked. Can even be used on underfloor heating! We will use this again for holiday lets, I'd definitely recommend going to view this or order a sample. Hope this helps!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Today's project. What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm still churning out face mask adapters, but for a change made this bear for a paramedic friend of my daughter's.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We have Amtico in our hallway (which is an L shaped thing), professionally laid, husband wanted it, I wanted oak flooring. 

I really don’t like it. I wish I’d stood my ground about the oak flooring, which we had in our old house and it was amazing. When (ha!) I come into money I shall replace it.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I have an engineered wood floor in the kitchen. It's nice, easy to clean. I've always wanted Amtico... So now I wonder why you don't like it @Mrs Funkin ?

We need to replace the flooring in our large living room (10m x 5.2m). Originally I wanted wood, then something like Amtico, now I'm considering half and half with carpet on one side and something on the other side... Also considering putting up a glazed wall but I think that would be beyond our diy skills to do in lockdown :-D


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Continuing my art lockdown projects.

CK in (digital) watercolor.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> I have a new project! its called "how the heck do I get the yucky cat wee smell out of the soft wood mdf style kitchen floor?!" :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead
> The one and only time in 7 years Popcorn decides to wee at a weird angle and it somehow goes over the side of her XXL litter tray and into the bloody unlinoed kitchen floor. My kitchen smells horrible
> I feel I'm going to have to pull the wooden floor up and replace before I can get the lino laid
> Also whilst we are on the subject what do you all have on your kitchen floors? Lino/vinyl/tiles??? I'm wondering what's best! It's a massive kitchen/diner and also has my cross trainer in it! So need something hard wearing!


I have vinyl in my kitchen and bathrooms and love it, it is easy to keep clean and cheap enough to change if I don't like it or get fed up.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm still churning out face mask adapters, but for a change made this bear for a paramedic friend of my daughter's.
> View attachment 438396


One of my Guide Leaders is making thouse little bears too.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Continuing my art lockdown projects.
> 
> CK in (digital) watercolor.
> 
> View attachment 438411


Did you 'paint' that with a tablet thingy?!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Did you 'paint' that with a tablet thingy?!


Gosh no... It's edited down from a photo using Adobe Photoshop ...

I have recently got a tablet that I can draw and paint with but I am just learning and since my skill at drawing is more doodles I think any art I do on it will look like artistic doodles :-D

Like this! Just been drawing this today.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Gosh no... It's edited down from a photo using Adobe Photoshop ...
> 
> I have recently got a tablet that I can draw and paint with but I am just learning and since my skill at drawing is more doodles I think any art I do on it will look like artistic doodles :-D
> 
> ...


It's lovely!
I use Procreate a lot, too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Cake anyone? Made a few small ones this afternoon for just the two of us. My OH can't eat fancy cakes so we usually have simple ones, these are caraway.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> It's lovely!
> I use Procreate a lot, too.


I have no real idea what I am doing to be honest so just playing about to see what I can do.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Fabulous @Psygon i love it.... stand by for a commission


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwwww @Charity yummmmmmmy have they all gone :Hungry


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I have an engineered wood floor in the kitchen. It's nice, easy to clean. I've always wanted Amtico... So now I wonder why you don't like it @Mrs Funkin ?
> 
> We need to replace the flooring in our large living room (10m x 5.2m). Originally I wanted wood, then something like Amtico, now I'm considering half and half with carpet on one side and something on the other side... Also considering putting up a glazed wall but I think that would be beyond our diy skills to do in lockdown :-D


Hi @Psygon I've been discussing this with husband. I can't just put my finger on why I don't like it. Friends of ours have karndean (same kind of thing) and it looks lovely but for us, in our house, it hasn't worked. I can't justify redoing something that cost £1700 for no reason besides "I don't really like it". As I say, if I come into money it will be gone!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Remember my old shed....










Tah dah  I present my Potting shed 

I still have to paint the door frame and add a few more bits and pieces inside, plus a hanging basket or two.










Roland rat had better not think of returning! 



























A bed for Lottie


















Genius idea for my rods, it's down pipe screwed to the wood 









Everything is from recycled material so total cost was £210 which was for cement and paint


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love it @ewelsh  I trust you are making a beautiful blind or curtains for the window? Or a little "fake bit" for the top of the window? Something really extra chintzy please


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love it @ewelsh  I trust you are making a beautiful blind or curtains for the window? Something really extra chintzy please


On my to-do list @Mrs Funkin :Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah! That pleases me greatly...and maybe some bunting too  

I've got some great fabric for our new garden bunting, I just need to make it now...it's all hot tropical colours and prints.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh ye @Mrs Funkin I think you will approve 









My husbands shed


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I really do! That looks awesome


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It’s all ready for VE Day!  It’s coming down after, his big flag is normally inside his shed... sorry I mean gentleman’s club


I am so glad you mentioned bunting for my potting shed, I will get straight on to that :Joyful


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am bunting obsessed, E! Obsessed I tell you...and cushion cover. There's no hope for me


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Is the bed for Lottie @ewelsh in payment to keep Roland away? Or will the terriers have to work for their keep?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Awwwww @Charity yummmmmmmy have they all gone :Hungry


Not quite.

I'm amazed Roland stayed around with all your furry family in residence, very brave.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Remember my old shed....
> 
> View attachment 438496
> 
> ...


Wow that looks fantastic!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> Cake anyone? Made a few small ones this afternoon for just the two of us. My OH can't eat fancy cakes so we usually have simple ones, these are caraway.
> 
> View attachment 438493


Oh I do miss caraway seed cake. You can't get it in the shops anymore (pre-lockdown)


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Cake anyone? Made a few small ones this afternoon for just the two of us. My OH can't eat fancy cakes so we usually have simple ones, these are caraway.
> 
> View attachment 438493


Yum, those look so good x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Remember my old shed....
> 
> View attachment 438496
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Complete transformation. Fantastic. Love your new shed.
Hope Mr Ratty stays away (crazy if he doesn't with Lottie about).


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Is the bed for Lottie @ewelsh in payment to keep Roland away? Or will the terriers have to work for their keep?


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

now i have plain, sr and bread flour
yeast and eggs
tomorrow i will be baking 
I have orders ( from sons)
for
pineapple upside down cake
peach cobbler
cheese scones
fruit scones
vegan scones
soda bread
milk bread
normal bread
boiled fruit cake
and, finally
tea bread


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I had a culinary goal last year which didn't happen, maybe I should try this year. It's quite fattening though and if there's only me and husband to eat it, it's probably not the best idea, so perhaps I should wait until lockdown is over so I can share it. 

Triple layer Black Forest gateau. Mmmmmm. I love BFG but I've never made one.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I had a culinary goal last year which didn't happen, maybe I should try this year. It's quite fattening though and if there's only me and husband to eat it, it's probably not the best idea, so perhaps I should wait until lockdown is over so I can share it.
> 
> Triple layer Black Forest gateau. Mmmmmm. I love BFG but I've never made one.


Well I would share but not something I really like.. I would do a 'practice one' for lockdown. Then you will know where you can improve afterwards for the extravaganza one


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> now i have plain, sr and bread flour
> yeast and eggs
> tomorrow i will be baking
> I have orders ( from sons)
> ...


Oh yummy cheese scones, yes please!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> Cake anyone? Made a few small ones this afternoon for just the two of us. My OH can't eat fancy cakes so we usually have simple ones, these are caraway.
> 
> View attachment 438493


Yum!! They look lovely!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I had a culinary goal last year which didn't happen, maybe I should try this year. It's quite fattening though and if there's only me and husband to eat it, it's probably not the best idea, so perhaps I should wait until lockdown is over so I can share it.
> 
> Triple layer Black Forest gateau. Mmmmmm. I love BFG but I've never made one.


Oh double yum Black Forest gateau. Very 80s party food. I love Black Forest gateau. Haven't had that in years x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> Remember my old shed....
> 
> View attachment 438496
> 
> ...


Wow!!! That is amazing and so tidy!!! Love it! And thanks for the floor suggestions I'm looking into them! Id love slate but I drop stuff constantly! Lol 
At least I have the paint colours sorted I think! And I covered the floor in bicarb and have Popcorn a new hooded litter tray!!! Smells better already!!!


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm secretary of our Local History Group: as we've cancelled our monthly meetings until the lockdown restrictions are lifted, I've been busy creating and circulating a monthly newsletter, and encouraging our members to contribute. We've unearthed some interesting facts, and are swapping newsletters with two other like-minded groups.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I had a culinary goal last year which didn't happen, maybe I should try this year. It's quite fattening though and if there's only me and husband to eat it, it's probably not the best idea, so perhaps I should wait until lockdown is over so I can share it.
> 
> Triple layer Black Forest gateau. Mmmmmm. I love BFG but I've never made one.


Oh I love BFG too

I made cherry cupcakes this weekend hoping they would give me a small taste of BFG. They didn't and I was a little disappointed, although they were yummy.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I had a culinary goal last year which didn't happen, maybe I should try this year. It's quite fattening though and if there's only me and husband to eat it, it's probably not the best idea, so perhaps I should wait until lockdown is over so I can share it.
> 
> Triple layer Black Forest gateau. Mmmmmm. I love BFG but I've never made one.


I second Black Forest gateaux, absolutely love it! The best BFG I have ever had was in a garden centre cafe about 20 or so years ago! Absolutely amazing ... (Think I tried to make it one... Less memorable, think I might have ended up just drinking the kirche!)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Mrs Funkin BFG :Wtf yet again we are opposites you do like strong flavours don't you.

I am with @Charity and her scones or lemon drizzle cake :Hungry



tyg'smum said:


> I'm secretary of our Local History Group: as we've cancelled our monthly meetings until the lockdown restrictions are lifted, I've been busy creating and circulating a monthly newsletter, and encouraging our members to contribute. We've unearthed some interesting facts, and are swapping newsletters with two other like-minded groups.


How exciting, my husband and I love history, what have you discovered? Please say it something connected to 14th century or military!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

@SusieRainbow I've made a couple of the bears too 
One for my sister who works in the NHS as a dental nurse and one for our lovely post lady.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm so jealous of all you bakers ! No matter what I try to bake all my cakes make very effective doorstops and as for my pastry - well that could be used to sole shoes with
So maddening as my Mum was a fantastic baker and my sister has inherited her skills - but not me  If you come to tea at my house it has to be shop bought cake !


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Remember my old shed....
> 
> View attachment 438496
> 
> ...


wow...wow...and wow!!! When this lockdown is over I'm packing my bags and moving in... you don't mind do you...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Gosh no... It's edited down from a photo using Adobe Photoshop ...
> 
> I have recently got a tablet that I can draw and paint with but I am just learning and since my skill at drawing is more doodles I think any art I do on it will look like artistic doodles :-D
> 
> ...


a new doodle. Waffles


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

pinklizzy said:


> @SusieRainbow I've made a couple of the bears too
> One for my sister who works in the NHS as a dental nurse and one for our lovely post lady.
> 
> View attachment 438537
> View attachment 438538


They are fabulous, love the Post Lady ! I bet they were very touched.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Willow_Warren said:


> wow...wow...and wow!!! When this lockdown is over I'm packing my bags and moving in... you don't mind do you...


why thank you! Yes you are very welcome! 



Psygon said:


> a new doodle. Waffles
> View attachment 438540


Very good @Psygon only another 4 to go


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh @Bertie'sMum I cannot make pastry as my hands are too warm. My mum always was upset that my cakes are better than hers. It's because she is a "just chuck it in without measuring" cook, whereas I am a measurer...and you need to be more precise with baking.

@ewelsh we really aren't food compatible  I bet we could share a box of chocolates too, I'd like all the things you don't I bet.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> why thank you! Yes you are very welcome!
> 
> Very good @Psygon only another 4 to go


apparently I can't draw tabby cats. So It will be loads of pictures of waffles


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> wow...wow...and wow!!! When this lockdown is over I'm packing my bags and moving in... you don't mind do you...


Lottie won't tolerate you trying to take over her bed


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

[QUOTE="ewelsh, post: 1065608670, member: 1254737"How exciting, my husband and I love history, what have you discovered? Please say it something connected to 14th century or military! [/QUOTE]

Nothing quite so exciting, I'm afraid: several members are tracing the history of their houses, and I'm looking at local women on the WW1 Home Front, and also the interesting life of a local vicar.

We're only a little society - just before lockdown our membership had hit an all time high of 14! - and the area is quite small, but since we were founded in 2012 we've managed to publish three books under our group name, and one member has published two further books, so I think we're doing quite well!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tyg'smum said:


> [QUOTE="ewelsh, post: 1065608670, member: 1254737"How exciting, my husband and I love history, what have you discovered? Please say it something connected to 14th century or military!


Nothing quite so exciting, I'm afraid: several members are tracing the history of their houses, and I'm looking at local women on the WW1 Home Front, and also the interesting life of a local vicar.

We're only a little society - just before lockdown our membership had hit an all time high of 14! - and the area is quite small, but since we were founded in 2012 we've managed to publish three books under our group name, and one member has published two further books, so I think we're doing quite well![/QUOTE]

I wish we had something like this where I live.

I love history, I looked into the history of the village my parents live in and found out lots of interesting stuff, I found a WWII diary from a school teacher which was fascinating, I only had the internet to help me but it was amazing what I could find.
I decided to look up where I live and couldn't find a thing!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Bertie'sMum I am with you on the cake baking, I'll tell you a little secret not to be repeated. Years ago we had just moved to a new village, the church village fate was a few weeks away, I was kindly asked if I would like to donated some cakes for the stall, all donations to the church. I practiced and practice, each time was a disaster, so rather than go empty handed or take a brick as my offering, I paid a lady in another village to bake me three cakes! They were amazing, a feast for the eyes!

Come fate day, I arrived proud as punch with my cakes all in a basket covered in a tea towel, all very home made you see :Smuggrinall the ladies oohed and aahed. They then put my cakes into the top raffle prize high up on a stand for everyone to admire. 

They sold loads of tickets due to my glorious cakes! Everyone gathered at the raffle all hoping to win one of Emma's cakes

The vicars wife came over to me to say she had indeed won one of my cakes that she couldn't wait to have a slice after their supper that evening  

I don't think I slept much that night, come the morning thoughts of onwards and upwards gave me back a spring in my step, then I had three telephone calls, all the winners of the cakes, the cakes went down a storm  then the vicars wife rang me and asked would I be able to provide the same cakes at the monthly coffee mornings for the next year :Yawn

So either I had to pay for cakes for months on end or come clean...... I came clean :Sorry moral of story, never claim you can bake cakes


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious

As my mother always says, "Tell the truth and shame the devil". You did the right thing coming clean  

That's a great story though :Woot


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Speaking of Roland...

My husband's digging efforts appear to have made a colony homeless, and I am feeling equal parts of guilt and rage!

He is sorting out the back garden and digging down to enable us to put in a garden building. What we didn't know is that Roland, his wife, their kids, their extended families, and all the ratPeople they ever knew had established quite a nice little thoroughfair, a highway if you like, which ran nicely from under my neighbour's shed, all the way to our shed (a very old one which we took down to make way for the building), through our elderly neighbour's garden and into our other neighbour's house. I was feeling quite smug as we had thought they were someone else's problem until we realized they were also under our shed. I thought we still didn't have them until hubby went to put the bins out last night and disturbed one that was hiding behind our bin... Who promptly darted into the garage! That's Ok until you realise that, due to rennovations and hubby's insane urge to remove as many walls in our house as possible, the garage is now part of our living room! OMG was my first reaction!

I don't think we've had them in the house until now. I'm hoping the cat smell is keeping them at bay. We don't have very many cats in this neighbourhood, so I'm hoping they're still wary enough to stay out. We did have dried goods stored down low and haven't noticed any tell tale signs, so I'm hopeful.

However, I'm a bit heartbroken as I am now going to have to kill them. I can't practice catch and release as I just don't have enough hours in the day at the moment to take them far enough away due to work, nor do I have a driver to help me, or any means of handling them safely. Hubby is also working like crazy, and says he does ot want to deal with live traps.

I feel incredibly guilty that I am going to have to trap these critters, but can't see any other way around it. I have ordered humane rat traps, so am hoping they do the job quickly. It doesn't rest easy with me at all though, and I'm gutted it's come to this. If Roland had only stayed outside, then I wouldn't have had to act.

On that note, does anyone know any good ways to rat proof? I don't want to kill any more of them than I absolutely have to, but as their runs were through quite a few gardens, I suspect I'm going to be seeing them for a while to come yet. I will sort the garage door for a front door ASAP, but that relies on cash which is not plentiful, so even there I may have to continue to trap. Anyone have any ideas?

So my projects are now Remove Roland from house, and save as many Rolands as possible in the process! I'm not enjoying it.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum I am with you on the cake baking, I'll tell you a little secret not to be repeated. Years ago we had just moved to a new village, the church village fate was a few weeks away, I was kindly asked if I would like to donated some cakes for the stall, all donations to the church. I practiced and practice, each time was a disaster, so rather than go empty handed or take a brick as my offering, I paid a lady in another village to bake me three cakes! They were amazing, a feast for the eyes!
> 
> Come fate day, I arrived proud as punch with my cakes all in a basket covered in a tea towel, all very home made you see :Smuggrinall the ladies oohed and aahed. They then put my cakes into the top raffle prize high up on a stand for everyone to admire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Helena91 (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm building a 3 story cat house from Ikea Tjena boxes. It has 4 rooms, all interlinked. Most of the structural work is done, next I'm going to decorate it, add window frames, maybe a balcony


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Gosh no... It's edited down from a photo using Adobe Photoshop ...
> 
> I have recently got a tablet that I can draw and paint with but I am just learning and since my skill at drawing is more doodles I think any art I do on it will look like artistic doodles :-D
> 
> ...


I wouldn't class this as a doodle, artistic or not - this is great. Made me think of Fiver in Watership Down


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum I am with you on the cake baking, I'll tell you a little secret not to be repeated. Years ago we had just moved to a new village, the church village fate was a few weeks away, I was kindly asked if I would like to donated some cakes for the stall, all donations to the church. I practiced and practice, each time was a disaster, so rather than go empty handed or take a brick as my offering, I paid a lady in another village to bake me three cakes! They were amazing, a feast for the eyes!
> 
> Come fate day, I arrived proud as punch with my cakes all in a basket covered in a tea towel, all very home made you see :Smuggrinall the ladies oohed and aahed. They then put my cakes into the top raffle prize high up on a stand for everyone to admire.
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Be sure your sins will find you out....if you don't own up first


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

carly87 said:


> Speaking of Roland...
> 
> My husband's digging efforts appear to have made a colony homeless, and I am feeling equal parts of guilt and rage!
> 
> ...


Sorry are having to deal with this, but sadly I really don't think there is a humane way of trapping and killing them.

The only way really is to prevent access and ensure you aren't giving them a food source so that they go elsewhere.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Rolands can be very clever indeed! Sometimes a live trap will work or in my case my Roland ate my offerings from the outside of the cage! I have terriers and cats yet they all failed to get Rolan, ( must reduce their pay ) Building works will always disrupt a nest so they should move on....

Best thing as @MilleD has said is to block them. They aren't nice to have around so I do sympathise with you.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Lottie won't tolerate you trying to take over her bed


She is rather impressed actually @SbanR she has been in and out of the shed all day



tyg'smum said:


> We're only a little society - just before lockdown our membership had hit an all time high of 14! - and the area is quite small, but since we were founded in 2012 we've managed to publish three books under our group name, and one member has published two further books, so I think we're doing quite well!


Wow 5 books! That's incredible. Congratulations, you must've delighted! Good for you all! I would love to take part in such an interesting subject.
History is fascinating. We have always found out the history of all the houses we have lived in, one house in particular was built from the ruins of Kirkstead Abbey! Some of the stones were almost a 1000 years old. The walls were so thick and beautiful, nightmare with Wi-Fi though


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Eeeee,no @ewelsh . You've misunderstood. I'm sure Lottie loves her new accommodation. I'm equally sure however, she won't welcome @Willow_Warren trying to muscle in, attempting a take-over


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Mrs Funkin I now have little curtains yippppeeeee, do you approve? blackout, interlined, thermal lining  Lottie will be please.



















Bunting to come!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I haven't kept up with the conversation - sorry - but can anyone help me with crocheting please? I tried it for the first time last night after watching a video from The Crochet Crowd, and I did ok, but I can't seem to coordinate my hands very well. Does it take some time to get the trick of it?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Also, for the bakers, have a look at Baked In. They send out ingredients and recipe cards every month and were endorsed by Michel Roux until he sadly passed. Their recipes are excellent and you also get access to the Dropbox filled with previous recipes from the last two years. I pay £25 every 3 months, but you can do it for £9 a month or there are 6 and 12 months options too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin I now have little curtains yippppeeeee, do you approve? blackout, interlined, thermal lining  Lottie will be please.
> 
> View attachment 438922
> 
> ...


Oh super cute @ewelsh  you are clever, hopefully Lottie will approve too!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Rufus15 said:


> I haven't kept up with the conversation - sorry - but can anyone help me with crocheting please? I tried it for the first time last night after watching a video from The Crochet Crowd, and I did ok, but I can't seem to coordinate my hands very well. Does it take some time to get the trick of it?


It took me a long time to get hold of it, after a few years of being to knit. I made lots of practice squares while watching the crochet crowd videos until I got the hang of the different stitches, and being able to identify which stitch I was going into! I also found the Bella Coco videos quite helpful too.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Rufus15 said:


> I haven't kept up with the conversation - sorry - but can anyone help me with crocheting please? I tried it for the first time last night after watching a video from The Crochet Crowd, and I did ok, but I can't seem to coordinate my hands very well. Does it take some time to get the trick of it?


Just keep practising one type of stitch as pinklizzy says and you'll soon find you get the hand of it.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks both, I will keep practicing!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Not clever @Mrs Funkin they were a pair I had in the cupboard which happened to fit


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Not clever @Mrs Funkin they were a pair I had in the cupboard which happened to fit


I did think, oh wow, Lottie is one pampered princess to have a curtain with the full works run up for her


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Not clever @Mrs Funkin they were a pair I had in the cupboard which happened to fit


Not meaning to judge but I was wondering why black out curtains were needed...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Woo and indeed hoo! I've finished the bunting for my friend's birthday on Thursday  I've never made bunting before and I'm very pleased with it.




























I'd possibly have preferred it with black at the top but I bought the cream as it's more versatile.

I'm looking forward to making my own set next  There may possibly be some cat fabric involved...


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Woo and indeed hoo! I've finished the bunting for my friend's birthday on Thursday  I've never made bunting before and I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 439134
> 
> ...


Have I mentioned that I love bunting, and yours is great.

I saw fabric on good sale offer this morning... but I sat on my hands and didn't purchase. I proud of my will power but it would have been nice to have something new to play with. 
H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Willow_Warren  I am very pleased with how it turned out, I only hope that she doesn't mind a home-made gift. I"ve got her two bags of plain flour as well :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's lovely @Mrs Funkin, looks very jolly. I'm sure she will love a home made gift.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I made these.....


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Willow_Warren  I am very pleased with how it turned out, I only hope that she doesn't mind a home-made gift. I"ve got her two bags of plain flour as well :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


She'll remember, and love, your gift forever. And I don't mean just the bunting!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Rolands can be very clever indeed! Sometimes a live trap will work or in my case my Roland ate my offerings from the outside of the cage! I have terriers and cats yet they all failed to get Rolan, ( must reduce their pay ) Building works will always disrupt a nest so they should move on....
> 
> Best thing as @MilleD has said is to block them. They aren't nice to have around so I do sympathise with you.





SbanR said:


> I did think, oh wow, Lottie is one pampered princess to have a curtain with the full works run up for her


I thought Emma the cake lady may have made them


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The blanket is finished 
@Rufus15 have a look at the Bella Coco videos on YouTube - really easy to follow








I'm going to be making another one for my daughter's birthday when the yarn arrives.
I made a gin and tonic lemon drizzle cake last week too - it didn't last long


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> The blanket is finished
> @Rufus15 have a look at the Bella Coco videos on YouTube - really easy to follow
> View attachment 439210
> 
> ...


That blanket is stunning, what a labour of love ! I find crochet really relaxing and am still churning out the face mask adapters -must be up to 200 + by now ! Of course buying of yarn and pretty buttons are essential.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Woo and indeed hoo! I've finished the bunting for my friend's birthday on Thursday  I've never made bunting before and I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 439134
> 
> ...


Love that @Mrs Funkin your very neat. I am sure your friend will be very moved by your kindness. Oh yes your cat themed bunting could have Oscar name on it 



Ringypie said:


> I made these.....
> View attachment 439179
> View attachment 439180


@Ringypie I love them, please tell me you have named them? My girls have Ollie the Octopus too thanks to @Citruspups



lymorelynn said:


> The blanket is finished
> @Rufus15 have a look at the Bella Coco videos on YouTube - really easy to follow
> View attachment 439210
> 
> ...


wow that blanket is lovely @lymorelynn have you decided where it is going? Yummy cake, how quickly consumed are we talking, 2 days or one afternoon :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MilleD said:


> Today's project. What can possibly go wrong?
> 
> View attachment 438395


Ta da!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Also I decided to try my hand at quilling which I've not done before.

It initiates an almost zenlike level of concentration. I thought I might not have the attention span for it because mine's like a goldfish, but I surprised myself.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@MilleD aka Superwoman  I can't believe you have fixed your washing machine, I am so impressed. As for quilling, how pretty is that! It's lovely x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> @MilleD aka Superwoman  I can't believe you have fixed your washing machine, I am so impressed. As for quilling, how pretty is that! It's lovely x


Yep, full load ran through it yesterday, not a sign of a leak!

Getting the clips that secure the seal both inside and outside of the front of the machine was pretty difficult.

Pinched thumbs were the result of the horrible clip on the outside, but I was determined not to be beaten by it.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done @MilleD that's brilliant. Love the quilling too, very pretty xx


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Definitely thought you'd written "quilting" @MilleD 

I've seen quilling before (I've done it once with sugar paste) but I never knew that's what it's called!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

@ewelsh On the bed in my spare room








The cake lasted a couple of days.
I really love your shed too.
@Mrs Funkin your bunting is so pretty.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks lovely Lynn


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Very pretty @lymorelynn all your guests will have the pleasure


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> The blanket is finished
> @Rufus15 have a look at the Bella Coco videos on YouTube - really easy to follow
> View attachment 439210
> 
> ...


Lovely blanket! I tried Bella Coco but just couldn't understand what she meant at all. Now I have the basics though, I will try again


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

@Mrs Funkin I recognise that material lol
that bunting is lovely,
i finally gave in and, braving the webs, ( saw no spiders) searched my sewing machine out of the loft
I just got to move my desk upto my room and ill have my little nook, to be able to concentrate
concentrating will be paramount, as the last thing i sewed was some dungarees for my eldest before he was born, hes now 31! ( not the same machine i hasten to add)
I am so envious of those who can crochet, I even took, paid for, lessons
and still i can only crochet a chain


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well I did have other crafty plans for this afternoon but given the recent advice I thought I'd give a homemade one a go!










Might try one with elastic tomorrow...

Hannah x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I did have other crafty plans for this afternoon but given the recent advice I thought I'd give a homemade one a go!
> 
> View attachment 439304
> 
> ...


Model it for us?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Model it for us?


Erm... no!!! I imagine I look really silly... but bright and colourful.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Husband got me on the river! What a lovely way to keep cool and enjoy the countryside. Hard work though :Hilarious


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow @ewelsh that looks amazing!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@ewelsh looks beautiful x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

This is certainly a lockdown project as I don't think I would have found the time to do it otherwise (or at least not for a while)




























I was far too hot in a winter dress and coat, so she's ditched the shoes and put on a cooler summer dress



















She will be heading her way to my mother!

H x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Love your bunny @Willow_Warren


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Love the bunny!!

I can report I still have no leaks from my washing machine so that's good.

The lounge painting is coming on, just got the remainder of one wall to do. I took the slightly strange decision to use a 2 inch brush for the whole thing, as I have time on my hands rolleyes and I prefer the finish and the clean up of a brush and I have to say it's worked out quite well.

I just need to learn how to wallpaper now so I can put the paper I bought a couple of months ago on the fireplace wall....


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely in love with your bunny @Willow_Warren shes so pretty especially her paws! What's her name?

@MilleD well done re painting, looks lovely. I am a paint brush girl too, rollers are so messy! You will find wall papering easy as long as your walls are straight ( yes I stupidly tried wall papering in an old house with wonky walls, floor, ceiling, everyone thought I was drunk when I did it  ) if you can fix a washing machine hanging wallpaper will be a doddle


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> This is certainly a lockdown project as I don't think I would have found the time to do it otherwise (or at least not for a while)
> 
> View attachment 440017
> 
> ...


What a lucky girl. All these new clothes


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> This is certainly a lockdown project as I don't think I would have found the time to do it otherwise (or at least not for a while)
> 
> View attachment 440017
> 
> ...


That is one well dressed bunny.
Love her x


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Your lockdown projects are lovely!

During the lockdown I spent some time learning to draw. Today I drew my left hand... As I'm left-handed, that's from a picture I took of it! I know it's far from being perfect but I am quite happy with it. Two months ago, I couldn't draw anything like it.
My other project was to find my way in life, I want to change job and take a fresh start because I have been very unhappy since moving back to France (not that it was great before, but I'm now experiencing a new level of anxiety). This introspection is very tough, I can't pinpoint where my place is in this world. Some days it's very depressing and I'm thinking of trying hypnotherapy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know we have some Harry Potter fans here, so a heads up the Aldi have HP fat quarters, very reasonably priced too.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know we have some Harry Potter fans here, so a heads up the Aldi have HP fat quarters, very reasonably priced too.


I've just bought some Winnie the Pooh ones online from Aldi. I was very surprised how much you get!

I'm not a sewer really, but thought I might try my hand at some masks. I have an amazing Pfaff sewing machine that does more than I could ever work out so I'm sure I can tackle that.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know we have some Harry Potter fans here, so a heads up the Aldi have HP fat quarters, very reasonably priced too.


I could see if there's any with Arthur Weasley on and make Arthur another harness!! 

Thanks for the heads up Mrs F!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Absolutely in love with your bunny @Willow_Warren shes so pretty especially her paws! What's her name?
> 
> @MilleD well done re painting, looks lovely. I am a paint brush girl too, rollers are so messy! You will find wall papering easy as long as your walls are straight ( yes I stupidly tried wall papering in an old house with wonky walls, floor, ceiling, everyone thought I was drunk when I did it  ) if you can fix a washing machine hanging wallpaper will be a doddle


 The walls are pretty straight. Going round the fireplace might be a bit tricky... Hopefully I've bought loads more paper than I need 

What's the worst that can happen? :Hilarious


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know we have some Harry Potter fans here, so a heads up the Aldi have HP fat quarters, very reasonably priced too.


Just ordered 3 packs of 10, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Stop tempting me with Aldi fat quarters I’m still sitting on my hands...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehe sorry, I'm not really an HP fan but I am tempted...there are three different packs of them with ten FQs in each - only £1 per fat quarter, which is so cheap.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe sorry, I'm not really an HP fan but I am tempted...there are three different packs of them with ten FQs in each - only £1 per fat quarter, which is so cheap.


You have a very persuasive tongue Mrs F. Should have gone into sales


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh, there's a reason our store bonus used to be excellent when I worked at Next @SbanR


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> Stop tempting me with Aldi fat quarters I'm still sitting on my hands...


Just thought you might like to see the Winnie the Pooh ones 

These ones are slightly more expensive though...


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I might order more tomorrow. I'm hoping to invest in a new sewing machine soon, any recommendations?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Rufus15 said:


> I might order more tomorrow. I'm hoping to invest in a new sewing machine soon, any recommendations?


Not to force you into anything, but they are selling out quickly on Aldi's site I think.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Just thought you might like to see the Winnie the Pooh ones
> 
> These ones are slightly more expensive though...
> 
> View attachment 440144


@Willow_Warren @Willow_Warren bunny would love a summer dress in this. It's selling out quickly. Hurry!!!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

MilleD said:


> Not to force you into anything, but they are selling out quickly on Aldi's site I think.


I ordered 3 lots of 10 already so if I miss out tomorrow I already have some on the way  a shame I didn't have them to make toys for this litter but never mind


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've finished the painting in my lounge. Now just to work out how to paper. Any tips would be welcome. The walls are pretty straight but there's a wooden fire surround to go round. I figure just give it a bash right?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Absolutely...gotta give it a go, right?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I've finished the painting in my lounge. Now just to work out how to paper. Any tips would be welcome. The walls are pretty straight but there's a wooden fire surround to go round. I figure just give it a bash right?
> 
> View attachment 440361


Looks lovely @MilleD, good luck with papering the fire surround. I used to hate doing things like that. When my OH went to Australia a few years ago, I decided to re-decorate our bedroom. When I was papering, there was a tricky bit where we've got shelves with a ridge attached to our fitted wardrobe and try as I might, I couldn't get it right when I cut round the fiddly bit, I must have cut and put on about six or seven pieces of paper which all but the last ended up in the bin. My OH was coming home the next day and I wanted it finished. In the end I thought *** it and just stuck a vase of artificial flowers in front of it.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Looks lovely @MilleD, good luck with papering the fire surround. I used to hate doing things like that. When my OH went to Australia a few years ago, I decided to re-decorate our bedroom. When I was papering, there was a tricky bit where we've got shelves with a ridge attached to our fitted wardrobe and try as I might, I couldn't get it right when I cut round the fiddly bit, I must have cut and put on about six or seven pieces of paper which all but the last ended up in the bin. My OH was coming home the next day and I wanted it finished. In the end I thought *** it and just stuck a vase of artificial flowers in front of it.


Ooh camouflage, lovely. I've currently got fairy lights around the fireplace. Perhaps I need to rethink that as they will light up any cockups


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice work @MilleD. Decorating your own house is such a satisfying job.

Yesterday I tried to draw Ren. I gave up the body, I struggled with the shadows :Facepalm


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Willow_Warren said:


> Stop tempting me with Aldi fat quarters I'm still sitting on my hands...


I failed... I failed... I've been so naughty... spending money I may not have!!!

(although it wasn't from Aldi... someone I follow on Facebook etc has a fabric launch)

help me...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> I failed... I failed... I've been so naughty... spending money I may not have!!!
> 
> (although it wasn't from Aldi... someone I follow on Facebook etc has a fabric launch)
> 
> help me...


Ohhhhh! Look forward to seeing what you're going to sew. Anything in mind?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Ohhhhh! Look forward to seeing what you're going to sew. Anything in mind?


I haven't decided yet... something special though... but still simple... some kind of quilt..

This is what I got so I really want something that makes the most of the big peacocks!










Hannah


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

It's very pretty Hannah. No wonder you couldn't resist


Willow_Warren said:


> I haven't decided yet... something special though... but still simple... some kind of quilt..
> 
> This is what I got so I really want something that makes the most of the big peacocks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Gorgeous choices @Willow_Warren


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Been sewing bits of fabric together again!!


















I was asked to make this one as a present for a work colleagues friend (not really my colours... first pillowcase I've made though)









the words are all machine stitched around so hopefully will survive washing well! The insides are double stitched (i don't own an overlocker)

















Both are due to be posted out tomorrow. I hoping they will be well received

Hannah


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Your friend will LOVE that @Willow_Warren you should have a shop with Etsyuk, I'd be a customer


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

They're brilliant @Willow_Warren

My fat squares arrived, very chuffed with them


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Been sewing bits of fabric together again!!
> 
> View attachment 440567
> 
> ...


Apparently there is an over-locker foot available to convert virtually any sewing machine - I'm very tempted ! I've seen them on Amazon.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm having a mini-break from face mask adapters having made and distributed around 300. My latest project is crochet hearts, A lot of hospitals and funeral directors are giving them to families, one for the deceased and one for the family to keep. I made my first pair yesterday, very sadly it's going to a friend's family. My friend who died of Covid was in my group of student nurses when we were training.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@Willow_Warren I'm full of admiration for your machining skills

@SusieRainbow they are very pretty and will be much appreciated by your friend's family I'm sure


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm having a mini-break from face mask adapters having made and distributed around 300. My latest project is crochet hearts, A lot of hospitals and funeral directors are giving them to families, one for the deceased and one for the family to keep. I made my first pair yesterday, very sadly it's going to a friend's family. My friend who died of Covid was in my group of student nurses when we were training.
> View attachment 440571


they are lovely and a lovely thought. Very kind and I'm sorry to heat about your friend x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

So sorry about your friend @SusieRainbow x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> So sorry about your friend @SusieRainbow x


Thank you. She was just a little older than me and diagnosed with dementia a few years ago, we had been friends for over 50 years. Although we hadn't met up since her diagnosis it's a big loss, she was such a good friend, and it brings home your own mortality. 
Hopefully our group can meet up as planned later this year and raise a glass to her.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Latest project, we fitted a new front door! What an epic, trust me, I came close to divorce and murder by the end of ten long hours :Yawn
Of course my husband is NOW unable to get through our new front door because his head has swollen :Smuggrin


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> Latest project, we fitted a new front door! What an epic, trust me, I came close to divorce and murder by the end of ten long hours :Yawn
> Of course my husband is NOW unable to get through our new front door because his head has swollen :Smuggrin
> 
> View attachment 440734
> ...


Did you tell him he was such a good boy and give him a treat?? Looks lovely by the way


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Did you tell him he was such a good boy and give him a treat?? Looks lovely by the way


Not straight away  But I did the next day.... but I swear if I have to stand back and admire it one more time :Yawn


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, what a fantastic job he's made of it @ewelsh  Think of the money you've saved having hubby do it instead of a contractor too. So many positives 

Now go and stand and admire it again, hehe.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@ewelsh - lovely door, but how does the postman deliver letters ? (no letterbox ?)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@ewelsh you can't say you were bored during lockdown. And if ever you have a free moment or two, you can sit outside with a cup of herbal tea and admire your beautiful front door


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @ewelsh - lovely door, but how does the postman deliver letters ? (no letterbox ?)


I have a post box outside the main gate, I won't let delivery men or post men inside the gardens


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Great door @ewelsh!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I have a post box outside the main gate, I won't let delivery men or post men inside the gardens


 Aha - that explains it


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I had yet another long day yesterday going up and clearing some more stuff from my mom's house.

She's got so much craft and needlework stuff it's ridiculous.

She had two sewing machines, a singer one and this thing.









And lots of gadgets and gizmos










I also found what looks to be a ton of crochet thread.










What with all the kit and my new fun purchases of cool fat quarters, I've got no excuse really have I?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I had yet another long day yesterday going up and clearing some more stuff from my mom's house.
> 
> She's got so much craft and needlework stuff it's ridiculous.
> 
> ...


What a lovely find  I remember once finding an old fashioned wooden sewing box (the kind that opens out like a concertina) in a charity shop that was full of sewing implements, thread etc. It was like a little treasure trove and I spent a very happy afternoon going through all the haberdashery it contained (including 2 silver hallmarked thimbles) most of it dating from the 1920/30's !


----------



## Blackcat2000 (May 5, 2020)

ewelsh said:


> Latest project, we fitted a new front door! What an epic, trust me, I came close to divorce and murder by the end of ten long hours :Yawn
> Of course my husband is NOW unable to get through our new front door because his head has swollen :Smuggrin
> 
> View attachment 440734
> ...


SO SO much new door envy!! It looks fab!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Loving that Viking sawing machine @MilleD solid as a rock those machines! Your mum had good taste.

So what is your project this time?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Loving that Viking sawing machine @MilleD solid as a rock those machines! Your mum had good taste.
> 
> So what is your project this time?


I thought the other one she had was a Singer, but it was a Bernina 1008. That looked to be an expensive piece of kit too! She had loads of accessories for it too - if I can find them in the heap of stuff that is now filling my spare room....

I think I want to learn how to make bags. I can sort of use a machine - I own a Pfaff 6152 that I bought when I lived in Germany-, and I think I understand the basic construction. Well I thought I did, but having looked online it looks complicated.

I think this is why I try things that maybe I might not have the skill for as I just assume everything is doable. Then come unstuck when it gets tricky


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

My latest bear, knitted this time and colours altered to make a veterinary nurse uniform as May is Vet nurse awareness month.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

pinklizzy said:


> View attachment 440808
> 
> 
> My latest bear, knitted this time and colours altered to make a veterinary nurse uniform as May is Vet nurse awareness month.


That is brilliant! How long did it take?


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

SbanR said:


> That is brilliant! How long did it take?


 Thank you  It took me about a week-trying to fit knitting time around home schooling and doing some work at home!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

pinklizzy said:


> Thank you  It took me about a week-trying to fit knitting time around home schooling and doing some work at home!


Wow! Only a week with all that going on.
Superwoman


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh @MilleD I have some *serious* bobbin envy!

Hope you can use your mum's machine/s. When I use my inherited machine (husband's mum's) it makes me smile


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So I had this bin in my bedroom!! Goodness knows low long I've had it... don't think I realised how much I didn't like it!!










I had the idea to paint and decoupage it.. but with pages from a book rather than usual paper (I didn't really have any suitable paper). Now I'm part way through doing it and I can't decide if I like it or think it's too dull/messy....?? (I will obviously neaten off the bottom).










I have run out of mod podge so need to decide whether to spend £8 on a new 16oz tub (Amazon seems not to have the 8oz tub in stock, there will be lots and lots left over for the next project).

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> So I had this bin in my bedroom!! Goodness knows low long I've had it... don't think I realised how much I didn't like it!!
> 
> View attachment 441533
> 
> ...


I like it this way, don't find it at all boring!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> I like it this way, don't find it at all boring!


I like it too! Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I've ticked off a few jobs during lockdown.

Fitted new curtain poles in newly decorated bedroom.

Shortened and hemmed the new curtains and hung them.

Hung the new framed Van Gogh prints on the bedroom wall to compliment an oil painting my late dad did of his Sunflowers.

Hung a new side gate on the house.

Sorted out 2 sheds.

Finally got round to making some roman blinds for the hall and landing.

Bought a duvet cover for the fabric. The walls are painted grey.

The other side of the cover can be used for another project.










Used the fabric from the old blind (another duvet cover) to make a table cloth to protect my table from the sun.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> So I had this bin in my bedroom!! Goodness knows low long I've had it... don't think I realised how much I didn't like it!!
> 
> View attachment 441533
> 
> ...


I like it, I think I might have mixed a little music manuscript in with it, just for a few points of difference.

I've got some mod Podge but I don't think I've ever used it...


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is a good idea or not, it would obviously need a filter.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm not sure if this is a good idea or not, it would obviously need a filter.
> View attachment 441658


Could definitely use a backing but it's different at least.. The government guidelines are saying face coverings scarf is one of them and I could imagine some people using crochet type scarves if that's what people have to hand.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Ooooh mega excitement chez phas
soon ( 6-8 weeks)chez phas will be no more
got the confirmation today, that a family in a three bed, in a road Ive wanted to live in, since moving to this little market town at 18yrs of age, that only has about 4 council houses in the whole rd now
has chosen our 4 bed to swap with
they came today with all the papers to sign
Just got to wait for the inspector to visit and sign off on both houses
Im equally scared, excited, feeling sick and worried
now the hard graft begins
As im such a keeper and hoarder, i now have to go all Marie Kondo on the house
20 yrs of memories, kids stuff and crap to go


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Ooooh mega excitement chez phas
> soon ( 6-8 weeks)chez phas will be no more
> got the confirmation today, that a family in a three bed, in a road Ive wanted to live in, since moving to this little market town at 18yrs of age, that only has about 4 council houses in the whole rd now
> has chosen our 4 bed to swap with
> ...


How exciting, but the thought of sorting through 20 years of memories and belongings would terrify me !
Will you be moving far ?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> How exciting, but the thought of sorting through 20 years of memories and belongings would terrify me !
> Will you be moving far ?


Believe me, it is
Only about a mile, 
but
that makes it the other side of town!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Finally got round to making a couple of masks after a request from OH's Mum.

Took me a few minutes to remember how to wind onto a bobbin, but got there in the end


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Currently using a very thin duvet, with no cover to keep it thin and light, while the nights are warm.

Obviously it's not that attractive but a duvet cover would make it too warm. Although easy to wash and dry regularly, being white it's not really Jack proof 

I tried dying it grey to match the bedroom decor but it came out splodgy.

I had the other side of the cover I used as fabric for the hall blinds left over, so I stitched it to the duvet.

Adds a little more weight but not too much so easy to wash/dry, doesn't show every hair or mark if Jack jumps on the bed and now looks more attractive (less "student digs") I hope. 



















I should use the leftover fabric to make some masks.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow your all still at it.

Thanks @MilleD I should make some masks too.

Great room @Lurcherlad a far cry from student digs! Well done!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I need to coordinate Jack’s bedding now - the brown fleece is clashing!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Finished my daughter's blanket, ready in time for her birthday next weekend 
Just got to post it now.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I forgot to pair the photo of my finished bin!!

All sealed and varnished


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Finished my daughter's blanket, ready in time for her birthday next weekend
> Just got to post it now.
> View attachment 442503


Awwwww I love this! You clever thing you! Your daughter will be chuffed to bits


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Willow_Warren said:


> I forgot to pair the photo of my finished bin!!
> 
> All sealed and varnished
> 
> View attachment 442513


Lovely!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@ewelsh have you managed to reclaim your shed or is Lottie still successfully repelling all intruders?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Following on from my face mask making, thought I would try my first ever bag. How hard can it be right?

Turns out it was a bit tricky. Turning the handles in when they have had interfacing (I've also learnt some new words...) fused to them was a nightmare!

Here it is, first attempt, it's got box corners and everything


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the bag @MilleD does it match your face mask?



SbanR said:


> @ewelsh have you managed to reclaim your shed or is Lottie still successfully repelling all intruders?


It's still Lottie shed  if I actually sneak in, she is there like a flash checking what I am up to!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Love the bag @MilleD does it match your face mask?


No  the bag is made from a tougher canvas than the masks are made from


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

You are all very talented with your projects. I've been making miniature model in lockdown.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awww those little kitties are so cute! You must be so patient, wow.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww those little kitties are so cute! You must be so patient, wow.


Thanks they all were interesting to make and kept my mind busy a while. This one also didn't come out too bad. The kittie one play a love song too.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh they are sooo pretty @katie200


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Doing some upcycling...

Wooden garden chairs were on their last legs and one gave out when sat on



















Almost finished one planter - another to do.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Doing some upcycling...
> 
> Wooden garden chairs were on their last legs and one gave out when sat on
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> Brilliant idea!


And soo big - so I needed to buy more plants


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Yesterday's project. Wanted some curtains, but the only ones I could find that were good value and orange (!) were 245cm long. About 8 inches was dragging on the floor.

So I shortened them. Getting slightly stretchy fabric level is a nightmare! Sort of had a bash though. The colour in the pic is a bit more red than they actually are.

The curtain pole fell down five minutes later


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Doing some upcycling...
> 
> Wooden garden chairs were on their last legs and one gave out when sat on
> 
> ...


Ooooh, that's a brilliant idea. It's pretty. What a clever clogs


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Yesterday's project. Wanted some curtains, but the only ones I could find that were good value and orange (!) were 245cm long. About 8 inches was dragging on the floor.
> 
> So I shortened them. Getting slightly stretchy fabric level is a nightmare! Sort of had a bash though. The colour in the pic is a bit more red than they actually are.
> 
> ...


That's Life!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> That's Life!


The air was the same colour as the walls.....


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Like your planter @Lurcherlad i bet you bought more plants already 

Loving the curtains @MilleD orange and blue is a lovely combination! Must be a fault with the curtain pole and not your diy skills, after alll you can fix washing machines :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I had a go at a cushion cover yesterday sort of a double fold over cushion! Plus can be turned inside out so reversible when covered in cat fur ha!
Needs an iron plus no where for it to go though


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Spent yesterday and this morning replacing the manky old roller blinds in the conservatory with some new Teal coloured black out blinds.

Hardest part was cutting the poles and trimming the blinds to fit for every one - 8 in all.

Next job will be smartening up the ceiling having fitted some insulation.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Aww lovely @Lurcherlad trimming down blinds is a nightmare job let alone putting the damn things up. Hasn't that colour changed the whole look. I do love a bit of teal


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I love your cushion cover @ewelsh


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m pleased with it 

Mind you the second pic I’ve tidied up, which helps!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you @Summercat :Happy


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 443817
> 
> 
> View attachment 443818
> ...


Great transformation.

Was the ceiling see through before? I'm looking at ways to make the conservatory less warm in the summer and less cold in the winter. The doors leading into it are French door type rather than patio so it's hard to seal out the cold. Bit messy at the mo...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The roof is polycarbonate and I looked at various options but all too expensive for me. We plan to retire and probably sell up in a couple of years so want it serviceable, tidy enough not to put off buyers and not cost a fortune. (And something I could do myself being a keen diy'er )

I bought rolls of foil wrapped insulation (B&Q) and fixed 2 layers to the roof using double sided tape to hold it up then self tapping screws into the frame. I did some research and was reassured this wouldn't cause water ingress issues as the bars are fitted with external covers to shield from rain, etc. Thus far that's been true and we had torrential rain yesterday 

I wanted to cover the foil somehow and have fixed up some Ikea shower curtains but they are see through so look scruffy. I had some slats from a wooden blind which I used to help secure the plastic.










I'm looking now at other options. Possibly fabric, fully opaque shower curtains or thin sheets of pvc - probably secured using pvc strips that edge window frames with covered screws so it looks neatly finished and is secure.

We've left the 2 panels closest to the house uncovered to avoid making that end of the lounge dark. Though I might use clear bubble wrap over this winter.

We had already replaced our ancient doors between lounge and conservatory last year with a set of double glazed upvc patio doors.

The insulation has really made a difference imo. We are south facing and the slightest bit of sun rendered the conservatory unbearable even if all doors and windows were open and the overhead fan on.

So far this summer I've been able to sit out there whatever the weather, of course, with ventilation when the sun is blaring hot.

I was able to use it as a spare bedroom in January for my sister too as I could keep it heated to a cosy level for her (and she lives in the Caribbean ) as the roof insulation kept the heat in and I put temporary insulation behind most of the blinds too as an added extra.

I have no idea if it's up to building regs btw but as the original roof is plastic I don't think it's any different tbh. Not sure if the purpose built roof blinds or fabric that people fit is any better in that way.

I'm confident we should be able to use the conservatory most of the year now.

Hope that all makes sense


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

@Lurcherlad It does, thanks.

Food for thought. I have thought about replacing the doors, they are crap for insulation and too dark when closed as they are solid wood. My kitchen is pretty big and with just the one window can feel dark.

Buildings regs wise, I can't really see there would be a problem. The insulation is a building material so can't see it would have any fire risk.

One of my panels has a roof window in it so that one couldn't be covered if I wanted to use it.

Thanks for the explanation


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I have finished what I would consider my last lockdown project (well I've some bits I never finished in the garden... but...)



















(One bag... 2 sides).

I knife lockdown isn't over... but I'm back at work now so less time for playing with the sewing machine)

H x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

How is work coming along @Willow_Warren ?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Very pretty @Willow_Warren


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Very pretty @Willow_Warren as always impeccably sewn


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Finally finished, this was my big lockdown and pre lockdown project. 
It's a mosaic craft or pixel kit. It's made up of 16 'plates', 85 colours and goodness knows how many pixels. (If I can be bothered I'll try to work it out)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Finally finished, this was my big lockdown and pre lockdown project.
> It's a mosaic craft or pixel kit. It's made up of 16 'plates', 85 colours and goodness knows how many pixels. (If I can be bothered I'll try to work it out)
> 
> View attachment 444876


That's lovely @ForestWomble


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So I have been crocheting a lot suring lockdown. My lovely sister always says I am like Miranda and should make fruit anf vegetable friends, so she bought me a book . I have completed four blankets so far and have another three on the go. My rascals like to model my blankets!




































on t


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are beautiful @Tawny75 and I just love the vegetables, especially the peas.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> They are beautiful @Tawny75 and I just love the vegetables, especially the peas.


They are my favourite too. I currently have a turnip on my hook too..lol


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

They're lovely @Tawny75 . You should stuff the produce with Rocket Fuel, like SBF


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh! The peas!!!

I wanted to learn to crochet so I could crochet sushi, they ate the cutest things  

Can’t learn how though, I need a personal tutor. Tried from a book and YouTube, no go. I’m very envious...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

@Tawny75 loving that rainbow coloured blanket.


----------



## AnaLola (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi!

I'm new here

During lockdown we adopted our little kitty Lola.
Looking for more unusual cat furniture, I came across a range of petppet that Ikea released outside the UK and decided to replicate one of them, the Lurvig cat house, but 'my way'.

I hope you like it!

It works great as a kitty house and/or bedside table


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, looks good and I love your kitty, I adore tabbies. How old is she?


----------



## AnaLola (Jul 20, 2020)

Charity said:


> Hi, looks good and I love your kitty, I adore tabbies. How old is she?


She is too cute .
She is only 5 months old


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I've finally finished (and gifted) my biggest lock down project, that actually took me a lot longer!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's lovely @pinklizzy. I envy you having so much patience.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Love that @pinklizzy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Finally! I started this for my best mate earlier in the year, with the intention of giving it to her for her birthday but my machine was playing up and life got in the way....anyway, finally finished it today (on a machine borrowed from another pal until I decide what to do) and it's gone in her Christmas parcel  it's 27 flags in length and to go around her day bed in the garden.

I'm so pleased with it. I know it's only straight lines but the thing I like most is that the zigzag works on the borrowed machine, so the tape header looks quite professional


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been busy making blankets 
This one's for a friend but I made one the same for myself 








This one is going to my youngest granddaughters 








And this is my current one, using up left over yarn. I'm halfway through now but had only done the first four sections in this photo.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

They are super lovely @lymorelynn beautiful colours in your friends blanket. LOVE your granddaughters so colourful and stimulating. There is something lovely and cosy about granny blanket squares.

How long did all that take? I dread to think!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's what I was just thinking @ewelsh ! Gorgeous blankets @lymorelynn.

I saw a thing on FB the other about how much handmade things *should* cost based on time....but of course nobody would buy anything then. The bit I really liked was at the end the lady said, "If someone takes the time to make you something, they must think you are special"


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Those are beautiful @lymorelynn, I keep thinking I will learn to do crochet next year. How long does it take you to make one?

@Mrs Funkin that looks very jolly, I'm sure your friend will love it.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

What is lockdown???
Apart from going to the supermarket for food not much else has change. I never had a period of my company shutting down and in fact we found ourselves even busier.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It depends on my mood @Charity but I can usually make one in around 4 weeks. The round one took a bit longer.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Finally! I started this for my best mate earlier in the year, with the intention of giving it to her for her birthday but my machine was playing up and life got in the way....anyway, finally finished it today (on a machine borrowed from another pal until I decide what to do) and it's gone in her Christmas parcel  it's 27 flags in length and to go around her day bed in the garden.
> 
> I'm so pleased with it. I know it's only straight lines but the thing I like most is that the zigzag works on the borrowed machine, so the tape header looks quite professional
> 
> View attachment 455747


Oh lovely, I do love bunting xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> I've been busy making blankets
> This one's for a friend but I made one the same for myself
> View attachment 455749
> 
> ...


Oh WOW Lynn, those blankets are gorgeous.
I wish I was crafty, I tried knitting once, well I've tried it a few times  I just haven't got the knack 
I can just about manage to sew a button on...... seriously I'm not kidding :Bawling
I have no patience for it.
We had home economics/ textiles at secondary school & much to my mums embarrassment (she left school at 15 to become a tailoress up in London) I failed textiles


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have some of blankets on the go too...

I am enjoying them keeping me warm while I work on them.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> I have some of blankets on the go too...
> 
> I am enjoying them keeping me warm while I work on them.
> 
> ...


Beautiful blankets xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely @Tawny75. What a talented bunch you all are


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tawny75 said:


> I have some of blankets on the go too...
> 
> I am enjoying them keeping me warm while I work on them.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous blankets.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@Mrs Funkin your bunting is great!! Lovely colours and I do like a bit of bunting.

@Tawny75 they look amazing... so much time and effort.

@lymorelynn such skill and creativity plus a lot of dedication

I've been too tired to get much done lately


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I so wish I could crochet too, my Gran and Mother tried to teach me, but they were left handers! I’m ambidextrous but still couldn’t get it.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I so wish I could crochet too, my Gran and Mother tried to teach me, but they were left handers! I'm ambidextrous but still couldn't get it.


Honestly. YouTube is your friend. My dad taught me basic doubles probably 35 years ago now, the rest is all YouTube. I find crochet easier than knitting actually.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You tube is definitely the way to learn. I follow Bella Coco tutorials and find them easy to understand.
Crochet is easier than knitting for me - the girls always want to play with knitting needles but don't bother about a crochet hook  It's quieter too without needles clicking away. I have my eye on a couple of new colour packs and patterns but my husband keeps asking what I'm going to do with them all 
The colour blanket with more parts completed and modelled by Lolita today
￼


----------



## mrsfarq (Oct 26, 2020)

Ooh a love a good craft thread! So many gorgeous projects

I crocheted this blanket for my dads birthday- before we got the kittens  - my first ever graphgan.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

How people with cats do anything with wool and yarn I'll never know.










I am impressed by people's knitting and crochet skills tho!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Psygon said:


> How people with cats do anything with wool and yarn I'll never know.
> 
> View attachment 455806
> 
> ...


❤❤awww.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I just cannot learn to crochet! I've tried books and YouTube (it's not my friend, it's really not!)...maybe I just don't have the crochet brain? I wish I could.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

It took me years after learning to knit to get the hang of even making a chain and I'm still pretty bad at granny squares!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I just cannot learn to crochet! I've tried books and YouTube (it's not my friend, it's really not!)...maybe I just don't have the crochet brain? I wish I could.


I tried so hard to learn crochet one year and cannot grasp it at all and yet my mum is really good at crochet and knitting but that part of my brain just doesnt seem to get it!


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh all your stuff is great!! 
I've been making a couple of decorations for the xmas eve jingle, first try so not great lol x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Nicola234 said:


> Oh all your stuff is great!!
> I've been making a couple of decorations for the xmas eve jingle, first try so not great lol x
> View attachment 455866


That's very pretty Nicola, very good I think


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Made a cat toy for my sister's cat as the one he loves is falling apart. Hope he likes it as much.

Oh and I made a bracelet


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Charity said:


> That's very pretty Nicola, very good I think


thank you x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> How people with cats do anything with wool and yarn I'll never know.
> 
> View attachment 455806


Sometimes it's not just wool!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've learnt how to wallpaper and then done a job on my fireplace because it then didn't match.

Should have put it in this thread - some of you might have seen this already:

So I kept looking at the fireplace following the wallpaper job and wasn't happy with the cream colour of the marble. Or the gold bits on the gas fire. So I decided to fix it 

Before:










After:










Still don't like the twiddly bits on the surround, but having looked at trying to chisel them off, I can report it's made of plaster or something and that wouldn't work very well :Happy


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh wow, well done you smarty pants, how did you change the cream?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Very well done, I love your wallpaper


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Oh wow, well done you smarty pants, how did you change the cream?


It's a chalk paint. I saw an Annie Sloan video where she painted a marble table top, so I figured why not a fireplace. It's not her paint, it's made my Rustin's, but it seems to have worked.

I did try to give the marble a key with some sandpaper, but that wasn't getting anywhere so I slapped on some paint. Seems ok so far, don't know how robust it will be though.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Very well done, I love your wallpaper


Thanks. It's only been in a cupboard for a year.....

In my defence though, I was planning on paying someone to do it then the pandemic hit. I eventually got fed up with the unpainted wall on Saturday and went for it.

Wallpapering isn't as easy as it looks. The paper has sparkly bits in it, it's really pretty.

This was before the fireplace revamp.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tell me about it. I always used to do all my own wallpapering but its beyond me now. By the time I had removed all the old paper which is the worst part, I was cheesed off but you have to soldier on. Great satisfaction though once you've finished.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Tell me about it. I always used to do all my own wallpapering but its beyond me now. By the time I had removed all the old paper which is the worst part, I was cheesed off but you have to soldier on. Great satisfaction though once you've finished.


Luckily I didn't have to do any removal, just straight onto paint.

Did feel like I'd been beaten up the next day, it's surprising how many muscles it uses!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I've learnt how to wallpaper and then done a job on my fireplace because it then didn't match.
> 
> Should have put it in this thread - some of you might have seen this already:
> 
> ...


Wow, doesn't it make a difference! I love it when you can update little things and change the whole look and feel of something 

I have some cat fabric that I've wanted to do something with for ages, now I've moved I thought I could make a blind for my study but it's short on the width by about 10cm  I don't know if I could edge it with something either side or whether that would look naff!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

GingerNinja said:


> Wow, doesn't it make a difference! I love it when you can update little things and change the whole look and feel of something
> 
> I have some cat fabric that I've wanted to do something with for ages, now I've moved I thought I could make a blind for my study but it's short on the width by about 10cm  I don't know if I could edge it with something either side or whether that would look naff!


You would need to either do it double sided or hide the seam somehow I guess?

Maybe get a wide binding? Can you get one that will cover 5cm?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

MilleD said:


> You would need to either do it double sided or hide the seam somehow I guess?
> 
> Maybe get a wide binding? Can you get one that will cover 5cm?


Thanks, I did look and you can get 60mm but it wouldn't be enough when you take into account attaching the lining and the fabric may be a bit thin. I have seen some pale blue "workwear" twill fabric which is cheaper than binding so I may order and just give it a go! I can always unpick it and use the fabric for cushion covers if it goes wrong


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

GingerNinja said:


> Thanks, I did look and you can get 60mm but it wouldn't be enough when you take into account attaching the lining and the fabric may be a bit thin. I have seen some pale blue "workwear" twill fabric which is cheaper than binding so I may order and just give it a go! I can always unpick it and use the fabric for cushion covers if it goes wrong


Be sure to post the results :Happy


----------

